# Buying live food online.



## winstonsfab (Apr 9, 2011)

Where do you all buy from?
Is it any cheaper as I currently buy mine from pets at him cos it's on my way home from work but not sure if they are cost effective.
Im in the process of gettin rid of the last few crickets and switching to locust which I am aware isn't as cheap as crickets but he lives them and I discovered the other day he loves mini mealies too...
Just wondered where the best place to buy online from and if it's gonna be worth it 
Thanks
Kate


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I use ebay  just look for the seller with the highest ratings I use one that costs £6.90 for 3 tubs of anything you want and includes delivery. Also use this Lizard Lunch


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order is the cheapest I have found. The service is awesome. I cant recommend them enough. My chameleon will only eat locusts most of the time, so I buy in bulk.


----------



## winstonsfab (Apr 9, 2011)

Seem ok you can get 50 locust medium for 8.00 and I get 10 for 3.00... So suppose if I buy in bulk-ish would work .


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

This place

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order

Their quality and quantity just cannot be beaten!!


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Livefood UK is the way forward mate :2thumb:


----------



## winstonsfab (Apr 9, 2011)

Just ordered 50 locust for 6.00.....


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

Ive always used these and so far always been brilliant .If i order before 11 am they have always been on my doorstep the next morning .Always well packaged and never any dead insects in tubs .

Live food items - Get great deals on waxworms, crickets items on eBay.co.uk Shops!


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Not exactly speedy*

i baught or atempted to buy from a place called speedybugs, little did i know that they did not live up to the name.

coinsodently they said there supplier had crashed and it would be another week before id get some.

another week went by and nothing, they refunded me after i sent yet another email but promised id have the 2 tubs for free.

2 weeks after that and not a word, i contacted them and the day after came the 2 free tubs, but no reply to my email nothing.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Livefood.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

ELZ1985 said:


> Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order is the cheapest I have found. The service is awesome. I cant recommend them enough. My chameleon will only eat locusts most of the time, so I buy in bulk.


I used this company for the first time this week and found them excellent. The crickets and mealworms I ordered were delivered with 48hours and I didn't find any dead ones. They are quite good value for money asewell as a box of 100 - 150 crickets only cost me a couple of quid. I will surely be using these again.


----------



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> I use ebay  just look for the seller with the highest ratings I use one that costs £6.90 for 3 tubs of anything you want and includes delivery. Also use this Lizard Lunch


Pets at home is £6 for three tubs


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Callum_CWD said:


> Pets at home is £6 for three tubs


 yeah but those 3 tubs are not as well pack as most places


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I used to buy from pets at home 3tubs for £6. but that costs me £8 in fuel per trip. before that I used to buy from livefooduk. I think £7 for 3 tubs. last time I bought live food was from surrey pet supplies. £1.38 per tub and £4 delivery. I will be using the later from now on. far more insects per tub, no dead ones, clean, healthy and lively. pets at home ones are always sick and half of them dead. big thumbs up for surrey pet supplies. £6 ish for a bulk bag of mealworms and you get a massive amount, all clean, healthy and lively


----------



## South west geckos (May 15, 2011)

Hi we use ricks live foods. 100 large locusts were 14.60 and he has super fast delivery.


----------



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> yeah but those 3 tubs are not as well pack as most places


True they dont last that long probably have only about 20 in them?


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

my last delivery from livefoods.co.uk wasn't as good as my previous orders  The small mealworm tub contained a mouldy egg carton and very few worms. I've been slightly put off buying from there again.


----------



## ghodsgift (Aug 19, 2009)

Ricks Livefood - Best value i have came across by far!!!


----------



## ellabella (Feb 25, 2008)

Ricks live food service is one of the best online in my opinion. He has amazing communication with customers and he has amazing postage, i order in the morning and it is generally here the next day. His prices are very good for the amount of food he puts in his tubs/bags. Rick will forever get my custom


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

livefoodwarehouse is the cheapest and the healthiest


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

www.reptilefoodstore.co.uk


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i always use [email protected] on this forum! Great prices works out at £1.20 a box , and very geneorous boxes! The crickets etc are always great condition and delivery is very quick to!!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

ghodsgift said:


> Ricks Livefood - Best value i have came across by far!!!


really? his stuff isn't that cheap and the quality isn't good either, breed your own foods, ebay usually good for starter colonies


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

celicachi said:


> really? his stuff isn't that cheap and the quality isn't good either, breed your own foods, ebay usually good for starter colonies


 i agree that ricks food is terible and expensive


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

reptilefoodstore.co.uk said:


> www.reptilefoodstore.co.uk


 i dont call nearly £4 for a tub of locusts good or cheap.

see the thing you have to watch out for is when these online companies throw about how cheap they are, yeah untill you see there postage price that kinda kills the sale.

ive only found one free delivery on live feeds, super worms etc, usually a 50g tube free delivery is about £3 which isnt bad, generally cant be bad when you dont have to pay postage, its called internet reptile i think


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Herp_boi said:


> i always use [email protected] on this forum! Great prices works out at £1.20 a box , and very geneorous boxes! The crickets etc are always great condition and delivery is very quick to!!:notworthy::notworthy:


I used her  she was very good  food arrived fast, well packed, and good value for money :2thumb:


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

No such thing as free postage, the cost is already factored into the price.


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

I use livefoodsbypost. Order 100 medium locust every couple of weeks, £10 including delivery, quick delivery too....even to northern ireland!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

kez30 said:


> No such thing as free postage, the cost is already factored into the price.


 ok well lets put it like this, average tub of lets say superworms 50g tub is between £2.10 and £3.50 online, most charge around £2 or more for that single postage on top of what you paided for.

the 50g superworms ive bought online before are £3.00 with no added postage fee


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

blizzardgecko said:


> I use livefoodsbypost. Order 100 medium locust every couple of weeks, £10 including delivery, quick delivery too....even to northern ireland!


thats the thing about locust, 100 medium would last me about 1 week when my beardie gets a taste for them although i expect an adult whom eeats alot less insects and more veg, would last him maybe 2 weeks
how old is yours??


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

kaleluk31 said:


> ok well lets put it like this, average tub of lets say superworms 50g tub is between £2.10 and £3.50 online, most charge around £2 or more for that single postage on top of what you paided for.
> 
> the 50g superworms ive bought online before are £3.00 with no added postage fee


Yeah true it is still very cheap, livefood warehouse does single tubs for round £3 too. I usually get mix and match deals, didn't realise that places were charging so much for a tub, £3.50!, without postage.


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locust tubs £1.60*



kez30 said:


> Yeah true it is still very cheap, livefood warehouse does single tubs for round £3 too. I usually get mix and match deals, didn't realise that places were charging so much for a tub, £3.50!, without postage.


We sell them from £1.60 per tub + £1.99 postage sadly we have no control over royal mail charges


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

there's no point in comparing prices per tub when the amount in the tub varies so much. surreypetsupplies - 1000 large crickets £10 + £4 delivery best deal I have found so far


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

where i that offer 1000 large crickets £10 + £4 delivery

is it on there site?


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Davism said:


> where i that offer 1000 large crickets £10 + £4 delivery
> 
> is it on there site?


only one that was mentioned was 100 medium not 1000 large lol


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah its on their site


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I do apologise its "standard" size not "large" but most are one moult away from adults so thats "large" from any other supplier. its £10.16 to be exact 

Silent Brown Crickets Bulk Packs - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Breed your own food much cheaper i have a few colony up for grabs
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/713624-lobster-roach-colony.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...14113-cockroach-colony-phoetalia-pallida.html


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

kaleluk31 said:


> thats the thing about locust, 100 medium would last me about 1 week when my beardie gets a taste for them although i expect an adult whom eeats alot less insects and more veg, would last him maybe 2 weeks
> how old is yours??


I order them in for 3 leos mate, just found another website livefoodonline.com - ordered 200 small for 16 or 17 quid, cant remember lol well over 200 wen they came and quickest delivery yet!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Check us out with this offer guys.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/714472-locust-price-drop.html


----------

